# [SOLVED] I get black screen after coming back from screen saver/idle



## grumpie (Apr 23, 2013)

· OS - Windows 7 SP1
· x64
· What was original installed OS on system? Windows 8
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? Retail Version
· Age of system (hardware) 4 months
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? 1 week

· CPU Core i5-3330
· Video Card Nvidia GT 620
· MotherBoard 
· Power Supply - brand & wattage 300w

· System Manufacturer Dell
· Exact model number: Inspiron 660
Added Samsung 830 128gb SSD + 3TG Seagate in replaced of the original 2TB Seagate HDD.


I have tried reinstalling Nvidia drivers, currently use the older version 310.90
Previously used 314.22.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: I get black screen after coming back from screen saver/idle*

The following may be helpful when reading the remainder of this post:Beta and Legacy Drivers | GeForce


> NVIDIA Driver Downloads
> 
> Advanced Driver Search
> 
> ...



*BugCheck 0x117*

These crashes are DirectX/graphics card related. DirectX comes installed with Windows, so this may indicate Windows corruption. It may also be that you have corrupted drivers or a graphics card hardware problem.


*If you are overclocking any hardware, please stop.*


Run a system file check to check Windows for corruption: 
Click *Start Menu*
Click *All Programs*
Click *Accessories*
Right click *Command Prompt*
Click *Run as administrator*
Type

```
sfc /scannow
```
 and press *Enter*
Once it is complete, make note of the message. If it says *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and post back
If the message *does not say* *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and do steps 1-6 again.
You may need to do steps 1-6 *up to three times* with a restart in between each run to resolve all corrupted files. 
If you still have corrupted files after a fourth run, post back here with the following:
Click *Start Menu*
Click *Computer*
Open your *C: drive*
Open *Windows*
Open *Logs*
Open *CBS*
Copy and paste CBS.log or CBS (it may not have the log extension) to a location you will remember.
Compress (zip) the CBS file and attach the .zip file to your next post.




Follow the steps for Diagnosing basic problems with DirectX. To re-install your display card drivers as outlined in the DirectX link, use the following steps.


Download the drivers you want for your display card(s)
Click Start Menu
Click Control Panel
Click Uninstall a program
For NVIDIA:
Uninstall the NVIDIA Graphics Driver (this should uninstall all NVIDIA software and drivers)
Restart your computer
Make sure NVIDIA 3D Vision Driver, NVIDIA 3D Vision Video Player, NVIDIA HD Audio Driver, and NVIDIA PhysX System Software are not still listed under Uninstall a program through Control Panel
If any remain of the above, uninstall one at a time
If asked to restart after uninstalling any of the above, do so, and continue uninstalling any remaining NVIDIA items until all are removed

For AMD:
Uninstall AMD Catalyst Install Manager if it is listed (this should remove all AMD graphics software and drivers)
If AMD Catalyst Install Manager is not listed, use the following method to uninstall the graphics drivers *(this applies to onboard graphics, as well)*:
Click Start Menu
Right Click My Computer/Computer
Click Manage
Click Device Manager from the list on the left
Expand Display adapters
Do the following for each adapter (in case you have multiple display cards)
Right click the adapter
Click Uninstall (do not click OK in the dialog box that pops up after hitting Uninstall)
Put a tick in Delete driver software for this device (if this option is available, otherwise just hit OK) and hit OK

Alternatively:
Login as an adminstrative user
Click Start Menu
Click Control Panel
Click Hardware and Sound
Click Device Manager (the last link under Devices and Printers)
Expand Display adapters
Do the following for each adapter (in case you have multiple display cards)
Right click the adapter
Click Uninstall (do not click OK in the dialog box that pops up after hitting Uninstall)
Put a tick in Delete driver software for this device (if this option is available, otherwise just hit OK) and hit OK



Restart your computer after uninstalling drivers for all display cards
Install the driver you selected for the display cards once Windows starts

Remember to try multiple versions of the graphics drivers, download them fresh, and install the freshly downloaded drivers.








> Before you proceed with the following, answer these two questions: *Are you still under warranty? Does your warranty allow you to open up the machine to check hardware?* If you are unsure of the answers to these questions, *contact your system manufacturer.* *WARNING: The steps that follow can void your warranty!!!*


For 0x117 Video TDR Error crashes: A 0x117 TDR crash means the system sent a signal to the display card to refresh the video, and the display card did not respond but did eventually recover. This may be due to a driver error or a hardware error with respect to the display card. 
*If you are overclocking any hardware, please stop.*


*Monitor temperatures during the following tests.* 
Use the following programs to monitor the temperatures.​
Real Temp is a good CPU temperature monitor.
Speccy - System Information - Free Download will monitor all hardware temperatures.
HWiNFO, HWiNFO32 & HWiNFO64 - Hardware Information and Analysis Tools can be inaccurate for CPU temperatures, but is a good program for GPU temperature monitoring.


Run FurMark to test the display card for artifacts and temperature issues.FurMark​

Run display device memory tests to check the display card for memory problems.Display device memory tests​

Run Memtest86+ for at least 7-10 passes. It may take up to 22 passes to find problems. Make sure to run it once after the system has been on for a few hours and is warm, and then also run it again when the system has been off for a few hours and is cold.Test RAM with Memtest86+​

Run Prime95 to test your CPU, RAM modules, and general hardware. Prime95 Hardware Stress Testing Steps​



-----


----------



## grumpie (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: I get black screen after coming back from screen saver/idle*

I did sfc /scannow and it says *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.

*I have not got chance to do the DirectX diagnosing because I have to go to work.

This computer did not have issue when it had Windows 8 OEM installed.
I didn't like Windows 8 and want to go back to Windows 7 therefore I installed the Windows 7 on a new SSD drive.
I also had to change the BOOT from UEFI to Legacy because it would not detect bootable on SSD, HDD and USB thumbdrive.

I also tried Speccy and temperature looks normal around 37 Celcius.

Is it safe to say that it is not hardware issue?

I am considering reinstall the Windows 7 and start from scratch if it is Windows corrupt or Nvidia/DirectX driver corrupt. 

What do you think? Thank you for your advise.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: I get black screen after coming back from screen saver/idle*

If the OEM version worked, it is likely not hardware and probably a driver issue with the newer hardware and Windows 7. A couple questions follow to sort out what might be a possible cause.


Where did you obtain the version of Windows 7 you are using? 

It may be better to get Windows 7 from Dell (for free or at a marginal cost) as part of the downgrade option for Windows 8 for users who do not like Windows 8. 


Where did you obtain the display drivers you are currently using: from Dell or from NVIDIA directly? 



-----


----------



## grumpie (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: I get black screen after coming back from screen saver/idle*

I got the Windows 7 Retail, my brother works at MS.

I tried the Dell display driver at first, in between I might have installed the windows update's Nvidia driver when I did windows update, later I get the driver from Nvidia directly. 

The last driver install from Nvidia I did clean install and only install the display driver and left out all other additional components but still does not fix the issue.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: I get black screen after coming back from screen saver/idle*

The drivers you need and must use are Dell's they have the drivers modified to work with their hardware and nvidea does not support it


----------



## grumpie (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: I get black screen after coming back from screen saver/idle*

I did uninstall and reinstall with the Dell's Nvidia driver but the problem still exists so I eventually reinstall the whole windows 7 and now it works fine. 

Lesson learned, use Dell's driver and never use Windows Update's driver. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted sometimes it is just easier to start fresh


----------

